# Vietnamese Earth Tiger



## wickedweasel (Jun 2, 2010)

Does anybody keep this species? I'm guessing the set-up should be similar to a Cobalt's, with deep substrate, and that the spider will be aggressive.
Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Just keep very much as _H.lividum_ it'll be super


----------



## wickedweasel (Jun 2, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Just keep very much as _H.lividum_ it'll be super


Ok, nice one. I did a bit of research on the net, thought I'd ask on here too. The T arrives tomorrow, excited and a little nervous too!


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Just watch your fingers when you open it up .:devil:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Like i said i can be on hand if need be Mr, but i am sure you will be fine. Don't overthink it lol


----------



## wickedweasel (Jun 2, 2010)

TEENY said:


> Like i said i can be on hand if need be Mr, but i am sure you will be fine. Don't overthink it lol


Haha! You're gonna give the game away that I'm actually a big softie!

I hope it does come in the morning, it would be nice to have someone there in case I go into cardiac arrest!

And yes... I will definitely watch my fingers when I open it up, and have some strong painkillers at hand just in case...


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

wtf is a Vietnamese Earth Tiger? some sort of big cat?


----------



## wickedweasel (Jun 2, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> wtf is a Vietnamese Earth Tiger? some sort of big cat?


Haplopelma sp "Vietnam"

Asian Chevron

Asian Chevron

A relative of the Cobalt Blue


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

wickedweasel said:


> Haplopelma sp "Vietnam"
> 
> Asian Chevron
> 
> ...


I think Baldpoodle was pulling your leg there!


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

cheers wickedweasel and no I never knew what it was. first thing that I thought of was some sort of criopagopus.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> cheers wickedweasel and no I never knew what it was. first thing that I thought of was some sort of criopagopus.


Malaysian Earth tiger ???


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

TEENY said:


> Malaysian Earth tiger ???


 which is why I thought of a cyriopagopus sp.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> cheers wickedweasel and no I never knew what it was. first thing that I thought of was some sort of criopagopus.


same lol i was thinking hmm keep it the same as a cobolt lol :S


----------



## wickedweasel (Jun 2, 2010)

A few pictures from yesterday's action


----------



## wickedweasel (Jun 2, 2010)

that didn't work... lol


----------



## wickedweasel (Jun 2, 2010)

Try again...


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

I wonder if these are even collected and shiped out of Vietnam? Dealers can you confirm?


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> I wonder if these are even collected and shiped out of Vietnam? Dealers can you confirm?


Good point, but IME dealers are not always told the full story by the exporters/wholesalers .


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> I wonder if these are even collected and shiped out of Vietnam? Dealers can you confirm?


shipped outa food markets more like


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks a nice friendly docile tarantula......

Me likes......


----------



## wickedweasel (Jun 2, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> cheers wickedweasel and no I never knew what it was. first thing that I thought of was some sort of criopagopus.


Yes it is VERY friendly!!!


----------

